# First Tour - short Time/Distance from Calais/Dunkirk?



## John the Monkey (17 Jun 2009)

Mrs. Monkey has suggested that we drop the Monklets off at her Mum's, and take a short-ish tour in France this summer.



The plan is to spend a couple of days travelling in France, possibly Belgium, travelling short distances (30-40 miles?) per day. Accomodation in French equivalents of B&Bs...

Any suggestions for nice places, routes?

Anyone done anything similar and think we're bonkers? (Mrs Monkey hasn't cycled much more than down the shops...)

What are the chances of pitching up at Chambres D'Hotes &c on spec?


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2009)

We did a short tour of Belgium from Dunkerque this Spring. It may give you a hint if you care to read it from the link below. It aint art but hey!!
It was very flat in that part of Belgium, and I mean flat, so may be suitable. As to turning up on spec, I'm not sure. I've done that in N France and always been ok but generally out of season. You'll probably be fine with liberal use of the Tourist offices - they are invaluable in France and always find something for you IME. Hotel or chambre d'hote.


----------



## Bodhbh (17 Jun 2009)

From Dunkirk you could take in the Belgian coast, Veurne then pick up the coastal path to Oostende, canal to Brugge, then back in land, possibly going via Ieper if it's not too far out. Very easy ride on the way out to Brugge with the prevailing wind, flat, good surface cycle paths, should be an easy day. On the way back though wind probably against you and might be best to take a couple of days or more if going far inland.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2009)

If you end up in Belgium I recommend the trappist brewery at Westvleteren and Ieper (Ypres) for the Last Post at the Menin Gate. Tyne Cot war cemetery nearby is worth a visit too.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions - we've visited Veurne, and it's lovely, so that would be a good stop to include. 

I'm toying with the idea of riding somewhere and stopping for this one (i.e. staying somewhere nice for a couple of days, and riding out from there - that way we can see how we handle the daily distance before committing to a tour proper). 

RichP - your Belgian tour has already been consulted, and provided some inspiration, ta!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Jun 2009)

Sorry to impose again folks - looks like we're going to try the "proper" tour (i.e. moving on each day).

Any recommendations for maps of the area? Been looking at the IGN series, can't find the Belgian equivalent yet.


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Jun 2009)

If it's any use, I used some pdfs for the coast downloaded from a link posted here a while back, here it is (if the link works):

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=600481&highlight=belgian+coast#post600481

By the time I needed to backtrack I'd picked up a couple of the maps of the inland cycle paths from the tourists office Oostende or somewhere.


----------



## Fietslogies (23 Jun 2009)

rich p said:


> If you end up in Belgium I recommend the trappist brewery at Westvleteren and Ieper (Ypres) for the Last Post at the Menin Gate. Tyne Cot war cemetery nearby is worth a visit too.



The abbey/brewery of Westvleteren can not be visited. But at the entrance, there's a café where you can have your Westvleteren.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks again everyone - fietslogies, I've been checking out you bikely stuff, some nice routes there!

Tentative itinerary;

Day 1 - Train to Euston, Bike to Victoria (gulp!) Train To Dover, Ferry to Dunkirk, Bike to Veurne
Day 2 - Veurne to Brugge
Day 3 - Brugge to Ieper
Day 4 - Ieper to Bergues
Day 5 - Bergues to Ferry port & home via reversal of the train/bike journeys

(All dependent upon suitable accommodation &c)


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2009)

JtM, we had trouble finding somewhere in Veurne and ended up at 
http://www.booking.com/hotel/be/driekoningen.en.html. Great food but not cheap!

In Brugge we stayed here - 10 euros for bike storage!

In Ieper, here Cheap and cheerful but on the main square.

Feel free to ignore them, I'm sure there are many more choices.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Jun 2009)

Excellent - thanks Richp.

Veurne is sorted - not sure if we got lucky, or picked a quiet week, but we've found a place that looks pretty good, just have to send them the deposit.

Mapwise, I'm leaning towards the Sportoena series - show bike routes according to level of traffic, which sounds handy.


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2009)

I just bought the best road map available when I got there which was not a good idea in hindsight. We had inadequate maps until we found a shop in Ieper (day 3) and the choice was poor anyway. I'd been spoilt by the ready availability of Michelin maps in France and expected the same in Belgium so you're wise to get sorted before you go.


----------



## Domestique (12 Aug 2009)

Rich_p we just booked at the Sultan for four nights in September, seems very reasonable for cost, our main concern when touring


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Aug 2009)

Done!

We got back yesterday evening - thanks very much once again to everyone for your suggestions and help, we had a great time. I'm hoping to write more about it on my blog (with the pictures). Definite cycling highlights were the canal from Veurne to Brugge, and the Niuew Weg bistro on there, giving my homebuilt wheels the ultimate test of 2km of cobbles on Steenstraat on the way to Ieper, and the point on the fietsroute that takes you though the grounds of a castle (also on the way to Ieper).


----------



## peanut (29 Aug 2009)

Did you see Brugge at night time ? fantastic. Like something out of a movie. Loved the horse and carriages appearing eerily out of the mist, the sound of their hooves clip clopping being masked by the ground fog.The swans drifting silently on the canals... spooky.

Loved your picture gallery ,look forward to reading your blog


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2009)

Good stuff, JtM. Looking forward to the blog.


----------



## JackE (29 Aug 2009)

Can I ask how you found cycling out of Dunkirk port to Veurne. I've read different opinions on this one, some people got hopelessly lost. I've cycled the Calais/Bergues/Veurne/Bruges route last year and agree that the Veurne to Bruges canal is a superb ride.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Aug 2009)

JackE said:


> Can I ask how you found cycling out of Dunkirk port to Veurne. I've read different opinions on this one, some people got hopelessly lost. I've cycled the Calais/Bergues/Veurne/Bruges route last year and agree that the Veurne to Bruges canal is a superb ride.



It's ok - not very pleasant, as it's a bit like riding a fast dual carriageway with nothing around you but industrial units and scrubland.

If I were doing it again, I'd follow the road out of the port, and switch to the D1 / Rue De La Republique as soon as I could. From there, you'd go through St. Pol Sur Mer, and could split off to go through St. Malo Les Bains before joining the Veurnes - Brugge canal. (We didn't, we headed inland slightly and went through Melhoueck and Ghyvelde).


----------

